# Help with appeal - PRP under 26(a) rejected



## aliafzal16 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi guys,

I am hoping someone here can help me out.

I applied for a PRP permit in this year, under 26(a) - 5 years continuous work visa. I have a combination of Exceptional skills work visa (issued before the change in legislation in 2014) and General Work visa, with a total of more than 5 years at the time of submission. 

After a few months, my application got rejected saying that I failed to show that I have 5 years continuous work permit. This is wrong, because I submitted certified copies of all my work visas, and the immigration consultant assured me that using a combination of Exceptional skills and General work visa is fine, as long as the total is 5 years and there are no gaps. Do you guys think the rejection was unjustified?

Since the rejection seems unjustified to the immigration consultant, I made an appeal. But it has now been months since my application and I haven't heard back from DHA. Anybody knows someone who can expedite this or at least tell me how far they are with adjudicating the appeal?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I stand corrected but I think you need to be 5 years on the general work visa. And not 5 years on a combination of some different type of visas. Ideally u need to be 5 years on the same visa same company


----------



## aliafzal16 (Jul 15, 2019)

Maybe you are right... This is what the website says:

*Proof of five years continuous work visa, excluding work in terms of intra company transfer, corporate and Zimbabwean special project visas.*

It doesn't specify that it is only General Work. Hopefully the appeal would provide more clarity.


----------

